# String Array in Integer Array umwandeln



## hankthetank (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal Hilfe!Wir müssen ein String Array in ein Integer Array umwandeln.
Das Problem wir: Wir lesen Werte von einem Mikrokontroller über die serielle Schnittstelle ein.Die Werte (Zahlen) liegen aber in einem String Array.Wir müssen aber diese Werte umwandeln in Integer Array um sie in ein anderes Zahlenformat umzurechnen.
Haben schon viele Sachen probiert und nichts hat funktioniert!
THX


----------



## zerix (2. Juni 2005)

Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich wüsste wäre:

```
for(int i=0;i<stringArray.length;i++)
intArray[i]=Integer.parseInt(stringArray[i]);
```

MFG

PS: Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne bessere Lösung


----------



## Snape (3. Juni 2005)

Schon OK so.


----------



## hankthetank (3. Juni 2005)

Ok danke, werde es ausprobieren!


----------



## hankthetank (3. Juni 2005)

Ja das klappte aber jetzt haben wir ein neues Problem.
Kann man zwei zahlen z.b. eine 1 und eine 5 zu einer 15 kombinieren?


----------



## Bernd1984 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

     hier mal eine von vielen Möglichkeiten:
  Die Zahlen in Strings umwandeln und die Stings addieren:

```
public class Zahlentest
     {
     	public static void main(String[] args)
     	{
     		int i1 = 1;
     		int i2 = 5;
     		int i3 = Integer.parseInt(String.valueOf(i1) + String.valueOf(i2));
     		System.out.println(i3);
   	}
     }
```


----------



## hankthetank (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für die guten Lösungen.
Aber wir haben ja jetzt ein Array mit Integer Zahlen.
Und müssen 2 Integer Zahlen z.b. 1 und 5 zu einer 15 zusammenfügen.
Dafür haben wir noch keine Lösung gefunden.
MFG


----------



## Snape (5. Juni 2005)

Tach,
dann müsst Ihr eben Zeichen für Zeichen durchgehen und schauen, ob es sich um eine Zahl handelt (isDigit()).


----------



## Bernd1984 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,


```
public class Zahlentest
 {
 	public static void main(String[] args)
 	{
 		int[] i = {1,5};
 		int i4 = 0;
 		String s = "";
 		for (int j = 0; j < i.length; j++)
 			s += String.valueOf(i[j]);
 		i4 = Integer.parseInt(s);
 		System.out.println(i4);
 	}
 }
```


----------

